# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  الأقصر و أسوان بعدستي

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

من شهر مضى كنت في رحلة للأقصر و أسوان و حقيقي رحلة ممتعة بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى

رحلة تريح الأعصاب و تضيف معلومات و الواحد يشعر ان وقته لا يضيع بل يستمتع و يستفيد

يكاميرتي صورت صور و انا هناك و احب افرجكم عليها و تشاركوني فيها 

اول جولة هتكون في:

معبد الكرنك 

ديه صورة لمجسم لمعبد الكرنك موضوع في المدخل الرئيسي قبل الوصول للمعبد



اول شئ بيقابلنا قبل الدخول للمعبد هو ممر الكباش





مدخل المعبد



هذه المسلة تنسب إلى الملكة حتشبسوت و هي اول ما نراها من على بعد في مدخل المعبد



بداخل المعبد بعد المدخل بهو به أعمدة و مجموعة اخرى من الكباش



يقابلنا بعد ذلك تمثال الملك رمسيس الثاني و زوجته نفرتاري و هي التمثال الصغير امامه



ممرات من الأعمدة  للوصول إلى الجزء الثاني من المعبد



 أعمدة المعبد 



يحزنني اسلوب الترميم فطبقة الترميم كما سترون سمكها اقل من السمك الرسومات المنحوتة هذا المنظر يعطي إنطباع خاطئ للزائر ..من لا يعلم جيداً ان تلك النقوش محفورة في الحجر  يظن ان هناك طبقة وضعت فوق الأعمدة من الجبس و تم نقش الرسومات بها .. فطبقة الترميم المنخفضة تعطي هذا الإنطباع لدرجة ان كثير من السياح تسأل هذا السؤال



فناء كبير يوصلنا إلى المنطقة الداخلية و قدس الأقداس بالمعبد



نرى النقوش مازال جزء منها يحتفظ بألوانه ....عبقرية القدماء المصريين حقاً



عند دخول المسيحية مصر اتخذوا هذه المعابد كدور للعبادة لهم و يظهر هذا في بعض الآثار بالمعابد المصرية القديمة كهذا الصليب 



منطقة الأعمدة بجوار البحيرة المقدسة





و أختتم جولتي في معبد الكرنك بصورة البحيرة المقدسة و هي تعتبر البحيرة الوحيدة المتبقية و لم تجف 



يا رب تكون جولتي عجبتكم و الجولة القادمة ان شاء الله هتكن في معبد الأقصر ليلاً

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*ريهام هي اكيد الصور حلوة بس انا مش بتظهر عندي
لان عندنا مواقع كتير محجوبه 
لو تقدري تنزليها على موقع تاني يبقى كتير خيرك
وتسلم ايدك
وانا متاكدة انها حلوة 

تحياتي لك
*

----------


## boukybouky

> *ريهام هي اكيد الصور حلوة بس انا مش بتظهر عندي
> لان عندنا مواقع كتير محجوبه 
> لو تقدري تنزليها على موقع تاني يبقى كتير خيرك
> وتسلم ايدك
> وانا متاكدة انها حلوة 
> 
> تحياتي لك
> *


ايه ده معقولة !!!!

انا رفعاهم على موقع 4shared ده محجوب ؟؟؟؟

تسلمي يا مي طيب انا هحاول اشوف حل للموضوع ده 

نورتي يا قمر

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## مي مؤمن

*ظهرررررررررررررررررررت اخيراااااااااااااااااااااا
معقول 4shatred مش عارفه كل صورك الي بتنزليها على الموقع دة مش بتظهر عندي خالص
بس بجد الصور تحفه تسلم إيدك يا ريهام
الف شكر*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

الصور اجمل بكتير من الواقع 
قضيت بالاقصر واسوان حوالى شهرين منذ عدة سنوات 
والمدينتين كنز من الجمال الطبيعى يبهر العقل 
اما الاثر فيعانى اشد المعاناه من الاهمال ونقص الاهتمام 
تسلم ايدك

----------


## boukybouky

> *ظهرررررررررررررررررررت اخيراااااااااااااااااااااا
> معقول 4shatred مش عارفه كل صورك الي بتنزليها على الموقع دة مش بتظهر عندي خالص
> بس بجد الصور تحفه تسلم إيدك يا ريهام
> الف شكر*


الحمد الله نعمل فرح بقى بالمناسبة ديه  :: 

غريبة اوي مش عارفة الحقيقة ليه يا مي

العفو يا قمر تسلمي ربنا يخليكي نورتيني 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الصور اجمل بكتير من الواقع 
> قضيت بالاقصر واسوان حوالى شهرين منذ عدة سنوات 
> والمدينتين كنز من الجمال الطبيعى يبهر العقل 
> اما الاثر فيعانى اشد المعاناه من الاهمال ونقص الاهتمام 
> تسلم ايدك


تعرف يا إيهاب بجد انا بكون سعيدة لما بشوف مشاركتك في موضوعي  :f: 

بس الحقيقة انا شوفت بدأوا فيه إهتمام بالآثار كبير لدرجة انهم في الأقصر قرروا يرجعوا معبد الأقصر زي زمان و يكون مطل على النيل

و بدأوا يعملوا إزالة للمباني التي تفصل بينه و بين النيل مع التعويض لأصحابها 

و كمان بيحفروا علشان يطلعوا ممر الكباش الذي يربط بين معبد الأقصر و الكرنك اللي كان تحت الأرض

بس اسلوب الترميم كما اشرت هو اللي محتاج مراعاة اكثر و للأسف ديه شركات اجنبية كمان 

تسلم يا ايهاب ربنا يخليك

في رعاية الله

----------


## اليمامة

*جولة ممتعة يا ريهام..التصوير واضح والصور معبرة جدا
شعرت وكاننى داخلها
أعجبتنى كثيرا صورة البحيرة التى لم تجف والنقوش الملونة والاعمدة
ذهبت اثناء الجامعة فى رحلة كانت ممتعة للاقصر واسوان
استعدت الذكريات الجميلة على ايدى صورك
وفعلا كانت من اجمل الاماكن التى رأيتها بحياتى
اشكرك ودمت بكل الخير.*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*دائما ياتي علي بالي زياره الاقصر واسوان

وخصوصا بعدما سمعت عن السحر والجمال الساكن بها 

كل الشكر علي الصور الجميله 

تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

انا من عشاق الاثار وخاصه الفرعونية 
بس مع الاسف لحد دلوقتي مزرتش اسوان والاقصر 
وبتمني في اقرب فرصه اشوفهم علي الطبيعه اكيد الوضع مختلف 
بس ده ميمنعش سعادتي بالرحله الجميله ده 
المميزة فعلا وعدستك حلوة فيه يا جميل ووخد كدر حلو للمعبد بجد 
مميزة فعلا وزوايا حلوة جدا جدا 
تسلم ايدك 
وفي امان الله

----------


## boukybouky

> *جولة ممتعة يا ريهام..التصوير واضح والصور معبرة جدا
> شعرت وكاننى داخلها
> أعجبتنى كثيرا صورة البحيرة التى لم تجف والنقوش الملونة والاعمدة
> ذهبت اثناء الجامعة فى رحلة كانت ممتعة للاقصر واسوان
> استعدت الذكريات الجميلة على ايدى صورك
> وفعلا كانت من اجمل الاماكن التى رأيتها بحياتى
> اشكرك ودمت بكل الخير.*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ازيك يا قمر منورة  :f: 

طيب الحمد الله حقيقي سعيدة اوي ان الصور عجبتك  و رجعت لك ذكريات جميلة

انا كنت زورتها من 20 سنة و السنة ديه حسيت ان كل شئ تغير.. أكيد الآثار هي هي او يمكن للأسف طرأ عليها بعض الاشياء 

بس المدن نفسها اختلفت الأقصر بالذات يمكن حسيتها اختلفت تماماً

الف شكر لك و يا رب تعجبك صور معبد الأقصر كمان 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *دائما ياتي علي بالي زياره الاقصر واسوان
> 
> وخصوصا بعدما سمعت عن السحر والجمال الساكن بها 
> 
> كل الشكر علي الصور الجميله 
> 
> تحياتي وتقديري*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

العفو ابن مصر انت نورتني 

بجد لازم تروح و اتشجع اوي رحلة ممتعة بكل المقاييس

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> انا من عشاق الاثار وخاصه الفرعونية 
> بس مع الاسف لحد دلوقتي مزرتش اسوان والاقصر 
> وبتمني في اقرب فرصه اشوفهم علي الطبيعه اكيد الوضع مختلف 
> بس ده ميمنعش سعادتي بالرحله الجميله ده 
> المميزة فعلا وعدستك حلوة فيه يا جميل ووخد كدر حلو للمعبد بجد 
> مميزة فعلا وزوايا حلوة جدا جدا 
> تسلم ايدك 
> وفي امان الله


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

منورة يا ميمة و سعيدة ان الصور عجبتك
بجد ديه رحلة مش تتفوت لازم ان شاء الله اقرب فرصة تكوني في مصر تزوريهم 
يا رب يخليكي تسلمي ...تعرفي انا نفسي اتعلم تصوير صح بقى 
و انا هناك بالذات كان نفسي اقدر آخد صور اجمل و اجمل بزوايا مختلفة بس يعني اهو الحمد الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كنت قد بدأت رحلتي بمعبد الكرنك معكم و ها أنا الآن أستكملها و نستعد لزيارة معبد الأقصر

معبد الأقصر

زيارتنا لهذا المعبد ستكن ليلاً حيث الأضواء الساحرة التي تعطي للمعبد جو آخر شديد الرهبة و الجمال

حقيقي كانت فكرة ز يارة هذا المعبد ليلاً من فكرة رائعة ..لكن هذه فقط أضواء و ليس الصوت و الضوء كعرض

في المدخل تقف هذه المسلة الشامخة كاملة تحتفظ بكل ما بها من زخارف و نقوش واضحة



و أسفل المسلة توجدة هذه القردة التي تزين القاعدة و تحرس المسلة



تمثالي رمسيس الثاني على جانبي مدخل المعبد 



الممر الرئيسي الذي يوصلنا للبهو الداخلي



بهو الأعمدة 



البهو الداخلي



نقوش جدارية سجلت أحداث تلك الحقبة 



و هذه نقوش أخرى توضح سير الأسرى في تنظيم متقن



صفوف من الأعمدة الجانبية للمعبد



نقوش تمثل وقت الحرب



في الخارج بجانب الحائط الخارجي توجد قاعدة و موضوع عليها رأي الملك رمسيس الثاني



يا رب تكون رحلة معبد الأقصر عجبتكم 

و القاكم على خير إن شاء الله في معبد الإله حورس بمدينة إدفو  

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## sameh atiya

*حقيقي رحلة معبد الكرنك شعرت إني بداخلها وإني أنا من قام بالرحلة الوصف مع صورة بصورة بدون تفويت أي شيء حتى وإن كان بسيط في نظر البعض ، تسلم إيدك يا ريهام .

طبعاً الأقصر مشهورة بالآثار وبيتوافد إليها السياح من جميع أنحاء العالم لما فيها من آثار عديدة وكثيرة ويكفي أن نقول بأن بها ثلث أثار العالم وليس آثار مصر فقط بل ثلث آثار العالم .
وهذا ما أخرجوه للعيان علما بأن هناك الكثير والكثير من العمليات التي يتم إجرائها أو تكاد تكون متوقفة في إخراج الآثار من تحت الأرض

رحلة ممتعة لمعبد الكرنك الذي زرته وأنا صغير ولكني في الحقيقة لم أتذكر كثيراً أي شيء 
ولي عودة للتعليق على معبد الأقصر الذي أكاد أتذكر بعض المعالم منه منذ رحلتي وأنا صغير 
دمت بخير*

----------


## boukybouky

> *حقيقي رحلة معبد الكرنك شعرت إني بداخلها وإني أنا من قام بالرحلة الوصف مع صورة بصورة بدون تفويت أي شيء حتى وإن كان بسيط في نظر البعض ، تسلم إيدك يا ريهام .
> 
> طبعاً الأقصر مشهورة بالآثار وبيتوافد إليها السياح من جميع أنحاء العالم لما فيها من آثار عديدة وكثيرة ويكفي أن نقول بأن بها ثلث أثار العالم وليس آثار مصر فقط بل ثلث آثار العالم .
> وهذا ما أخرجوه للعيان علما بأن هناك الكثير والكثير من العمليات التي يتم إجرائها أو تكاد تكون متوقفة في إخراج الآثار من تحت الأرض
> 
> رحلة ممتعة لمعبد الكرنك الذي زرته وأنا صغير ولكني في الحقيقة لم أتذكر كثيراً أي شيء 
> ولي عودة للتعليق على معبد الأقصر الذي أكاد أتذكر بعض المعالم منه منذ رحلتي وأنا صغير 
> دمت بخير*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أهلاً يا سامح منور 

سعيدة ان رحلة معبد الكرنك عجبتك و ان شاء الله تعجب برحلة معبد الأقصر

مشاركتك شجعتني اني اكمل بقية المعابد ...

في إنتظارك دوماً
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## سوما

بوكى ,,,
حقيقي استمعت كتير بالرحلة ,,, وفكرينى بالرحلة بتاعتى سنة 2005 ,,, يمكن فكرينى بالتفاصيل معبد الكرنك ,,,
لما وقفت ادام العمدان وبصيت لفوق واستغربت من الالوان وصمودها ,,,, وقفت ادام البحيرة وسرحت فى حياتهم وقتها ,,, ادام التماثيل وقفت ..
الأنبهار بكل تفاصيله ..!!
تعرفى بفكر اعمل الرحلة دى تانى ,,,,, هتكون اجمل أكيد ......  :f: 
م. ريهام ,,,,, ياريت تكملى الرحلة ,, فى أنتظارك .. :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكى ,,,
> حقيقي استمعت كتير بالرحلة ,,, وفكرينى بالرحلة بتاعتى سنة 2005 ,,, يمكن فكرينى بالتفاصيل معبد الكرنك ,,,
> لما وقفت ادام العمدان وبصيت لفوق واستغربت من الالوان وصمودها ,,,, وقفت ادام البحيرة وسرحت فى حياتهم وقتها ,,, ادام التماثيل وقفت ..
> الأنبهار بكل تفاصيله ..!!
> تعرفى بفكر اعمل الرحلة دى تانى ,,,,, هتكون اجمل أكيد ...... 
> م. ريهام ,,,,, ياريت تكملى الرحلة ,, فى أنتظارك ..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أهلاً بك يا سوما منورة يا قمراية  :36 3 1: 

فعلاً ديه من الرحلات اللي الواحد مش بيزهق منها 
و حاضر يا قمر انا بالفعل رفعت اهو الصور و ان شاء الله اكمل الرحلة 

و كل سنة و انت طيبة و تعود عليكي و على أسرتك الايام باليمن و البركات
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نكمل رحلتنا على بركة الله 

*البر الغربي*

يمكن ليس لدي صور للآثار منفردة كثيراً في البر الغربي ...
للذهاب للبر الغربي هناك طريقان إما بالأتوبيسات و هذا يستغرق وقت طويل نوعاً ما أو بأخذ مراكب متوسطة الحجم تنقلنا للبر الغربي و هذا أفضل طبعاً لأنه يختصر مسافة كبيرة و هذه هي نوعية المراكب التي تنقلنا للبر الغربي



بالبر الغربي هناك معبد حتشبسوت و الذي تم نحته في الجبل 
و هو مصمم على أدوار لكن من بعد تعتقد ان المسافة هينة لكن للصعود لكل أدواره يكون المجهود شاق فعلاً  :: 
و هذه صورة عامة للمعبد من أسفل



و هذه صورة لبعض الرسومات على جدران هذا المعبد 



يقال ان في هذا الوقت كان مقياس قدرة الحاكم الصحية لإستمراره في الحكم أن يطلقوا 30 ثوراً و هو يجري خلفهم للحاق بهم 
بصراحة قدرة غريبة خاصة عندما سمعنا هذه المقولة كان نفسنا إتقطع أصلاً من الصعود للمعبد في الدور الثاني فقط...سبحان الله

بعد البر الغربي كانت رحلتنا إإلى المقابر ...لكن ممنوع التصوير بها 
للأسف وجدوا ان هناك البعض من يسيئ إستخدام الفلاشات و هذا يؤثر بدوره على النقوش و المقابر بصفة عامة

كانت المرة الأولى لي النزول إلى مقبرة توت عنخ آمون 
المقبرة بها المومياء الخاصة به و التابوت الذهبي ...شئ رائع بكل المقاييس الحقيقة استمتعت جداً رغم قلة التفاصيل بها إلا ان التابوت الذهبي يغني عن اي شئ آخر...
لفت نظري مومياء الملك كانت لشخص قصير نوعاً ما 
محتاجة أبحث لماذا التوابيت تكون كبيرة و التماثيل شاهقة و الأعمدة هكذا مع وجود ملوك قصار بهذا الشكل!!!

الآن العودة للمركب للتحرك إلى إدفو
في الطريق إلى إدفو نمر بمنظر جميل فعلاً عند إسنا ...هناك إختلاف في منسوب النيل في هذه المنطقة
بالتالي تدخل المركب في ممر و يتم بعد ذلك إغلاق باب خلفها لا يسمح بمرور الماء للممر
و في الممر يتم فتح الباب الآخر للجهة التي بها منسوب النيل مرتفع ليدخل الماء بشكل بطيئ ليحدث تعادل في المناسيب حتى تستطيع المركب تكملة السير في النيل 
محاولة ضبط المنسوب تحدث أشكال مثل الدوامات هكذا



ثم بعد تساوي المنسوب في الممر بالمنطقة التي بعده يتم فتح الباب لخروج المركب بسلام لتكمل الطريق حتى إدفو



*معبد الآلهة حورس- إدفو*

هذه هي واجهة معبد الآلهة حورس



أعلى باب المدخل للمعبد



شكل الآلهة حورس منقوش على جدار واجهة المعبد 



لهذا المعبد بوابة ضخمة جداً حقاً و بها كثير من النقوش 



بهو الأعمدة



هناك سلك تم وضعه بين الأعمدة و هذه طبعاً شئ حديث لأنهم وجدوا أن الحمام و العصافير يعشش داخل هذا المعبد من الداخل مما أصبح يحدث تلفيات بداخله فهي محاولة لحمايته ..يعني ليس فقط الإنسان من يخرب الآثار  :: 



هذه شكل المركبة في منقطة قدس الأقداس و التي يستعملها الآله في رحلته السنوية 
لكنها ليست المركبة الأصلية فهي نسخة مقلدة إيطالية الصنع



الأعمدة بالجهة الجانبية للمعبد



و هنا ينتهي بنا معبد إدفو ليتم التحرك بالمركب إلى معبد كوم أمبو

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حمادو

*الأقصر وأسوان من أجمل الرحلات اللى ممكن حد يقوم بيها فى حياته...فى الشتا

من أروع ما شاهدت الحقيقة من آثار ومن أدب أهل المدينتين دول...حصل لى قبل كده موقف فى أسوان إنى كنت هناك فى عيد الأضحى على ما أظن, وأول ما أهل المسجد لاحظوا إني غريب أصروا إني مش بس أفطر معاهم فى البيت وإنما كمان ألف معاهم نسلم على قرايبهم وأصدقائهم...كان يوم لا ينسى الحقيقة.

تسلم إيدك يا بوكي على عرض المعلومات والصور بالشكل الجميل دا
وفى إنتظار باقي الصور والمعلومات*

----------


## boukybouky

> *الأقصر وأسوان من أجمل الرحلات اللى ممكن حد يقوم بيها فى حياته...فى الشتا
> 
> من أروع ما شاهدت الحقيقة من آثار ومن أدب أهل المدينتين دول...حصل لى قبل كده موقف فى أسوان إنى كنت هناك فى عيد الأضحى على ما أظن, وأول ما أهل المسجد لاحظوا إني غريب أصروا إني مش بس أفطر معاهم فى البيت وإنما كمان ألف معاهم نسلم على قرايبهم وأصدقائهم...كان يوم لا ينسى الحقيقة.
> 
> تسلم إيدك يا بوكي على عرض المعلومات والصور بالشكل الجميل دا
> وفى إنتظار باقي الصور والمعلومات*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ازيك يا حمادو منور الرحلة  :36 4 11: 

بالفعل أهل أسوان ناس طيبين جداً حقيقي و تعاملهم جميل و عشريين اوي ما شاء الله عليهم

تسلم يا رب و ان شاء الله أكمل كوم أمبو و نختم بأسوان الجميلة و منتظرة أعرف رأيك وقتها كمان

على فكرة صورة توقيعك حلوة اوي ما شاء الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نصل بالباخرة إلى

 معبد كوم امبو 

و هو المعبد المخصص لعبادة الآله حورس و الآله سوبيك

صورة جدارية في مدخل المعبد على الشمال تضم أكثر من اله فرعوني



ممرات المعبد بأعمدتها الشاهقة





سقف المنطقة الداخلية و مازالت الألوان باقية فيه حتى الآن



نقوش جدارية للجانب الغربي للمعبد



و تتحرك الباخرة متجهة إلى أسوان و هي آخر محطة سنصل إليها فتابعونا

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و إستكمالاً لرحلتنا و آخر محطة 

أسوان

أسوان كمدينة جميلة حقاً تشعر براحة غير طبيعية بها و أهلها ناس طيبة لأقصى حد 

صورة من فوق السد العالي تظهر فيها بحيرة ناصر



من فوق السد أيضاً محطة توليد الكهرباء 



و نتحرك معاً إلى 

معبد فيلة أو معبد الآلهة إيزيس

هذا المعبد في جزيرة في النيل و هذه واجهة المعبد من المركب التي تنقلنا إليه



و هذه واجهة آخرى لمعبد فيلة 



جزء من واجهة المعبد



بهو الأعمدة و تظهر فيها الشبابيك المتعددة في جدران المعبد



باقي أعمدة المعبد و كلها تشكل تكوينات رائعة





جدران المعبد ذات النقوش و الرسومات التي تحكي لنا تاريخ





صورة للنيل من أحد شبابيك المعبد



و نودع أسوان برحلة نيلية بالمراكب الشراعية  و نشاهد تكوينات الصخور داخل النيل



أبو قردان يقف على صخرة نيلية



مناظر المراكب في مرسى احد الفنادق



بعض الجزر النيلية



نلاحظ هنا فرق منسوب النيل بين الشتاء و الصيف حيث يقل منسوب النيل في الشتاء إلى هذا الحد



و نختتم جولتنا بمنظر طبيعي لنيلنا الساحر



هنا نكون وصلنا لختام رحلتنا و أتمنى أن تكونوا قد إستمتعتم بها 
دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

أستاذة ريهام


 عن جد رحلة جميله جدا استمتعت 
وكانى زرتها سلمت يداك عزيزتى 
على الصور وجمالها الجذاب 
وماشاء الله مصورة بارعه
مشكوووووووووووورة 
وفى انتظار القادم الاجمل منكِ دوماً

----------


## boukybouky

> أستاذة ريهام
> 
> 
>  عن جد رحلة جميله جدا استمتعت 
> وكانى زرتها سلمت يداك عزيزتى 
> على الصور وجمالها الجذاب 
> وماشاء الله مصورة بارعه
> مشكوووووووووووورة 
> وفى انتظار القادم الاجمل منكِ دوماً


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اهلاً بك زهرة الياسمينا منورة يا قمراية  :f: 

ربنا يخليكي بجد ألف شكر على كلامك الرقيق تسلمي

و سعيدة حقاً ان الرحلة عجبتك و استمتعتي بالصور و المناظر

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## سوما

أسوان تحفة أصلا :f2: استمعت هناك كتيرررررررر كفاية النيل وسحر المكان وجمال الأثار,,,
معبد القيلة بصراحة عجبنى جداااااااا يمكن عشان كان وسط النيل ده بالنسبة ليا زود جماله ...
بوكى حقيقي رجعتى ذاكرتي لايام جميلة قضتها هنااااااااااااااك ,,, تسلمى  :36 15 4:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صور حلوه جدا يا ريهام
بجد نفسي ازور الاقصر واسوان جدا
وانتى شوقتينى ليها اكتر

تسلم ايدك يا ريهام
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> أسوان تحفة أصلااستمعت هناك كتيرررررررر كفاية النيل وسحر المكان وجمال الأثار,,,
> معبد القيلة بصراحة عجبنى جداااااااا يمكن عشان كان وسط النيل ده بالنسبة ليا زود جماله ...
> بوكى حقيقي رجعتى ذاكرتي لايام جميلة قضتها هنااااااااااااااك ,,, تسلمى


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك يا سوما منورة يا قمراية  :f: 

فعلاً أسوان كمناظر طبيعية مافيش زيها ... منظر النيل فيها رائع بشكل غير طبيعي
الكورنيش هناك شئ ممتع لأقصي درجة 
بس تعرفي أحلى منظر للنيل كان و إحنا في طريقنا إلى إدفو... 
عرض النيل هناك كبير اوي و كان في وقت الظهر بيلمع مع ضوء الشمس أكنه لؤلؤ 
أول مرة أحس بحب لشكل النيل نظراً اني كنت بخاف اصلا اركب اي شئ بيمشي في النيل  ::$: 
يلا شدي حيلك و روحي تاني

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> صور حلوه جدا يا ريهام
> بجد نفسي ازور الاقصر واسوان جدا
> وانتى شوقتينى ليها اكتر
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا ريهام


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اهلاً بك يا إيمان كل سنة و انت طيبة يا جميلة  :f: 

تسلمي يا رب و سعيدة ان الصور عجبتك
يلا فكري بجد في رحلة لهناك هتستمتعي اوي حقيقي

عارفة كنت بزعل اوي لما أتكلم مع حد أجنبي و الاقيه عارف عن بلدي أكتر مني
فقررت كل شوية اعمل جولة في مكان... على قد ما اقدر اكتشف أماكن بلدي

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## osha

الحبيبة ريهام 
اتفرجت باستمتاع بصور معبد الكرنك
لسه حاشوف معبد الاقصر الاقرب إلى قلبي 
الرحلة دي رحلة ساحرة بكل المقاييس 
تسلم ايديك وفي انتظار صور الرحلة القادمة 

بمناسبة الترميم
لما زرت معبد فيلة المرشد اللي كان معانا ورانا مكان القطع اللي اتعمل عشان نقل المعبد وقت اقامة السد العالي
بصراحة حسيت القطع في قلبي اكثرمنه في الحجر

ووقتها عرفت ان مصر رفضت المساعدة الدولية لانقاذ معبد فيلة من الغرق زي ما تم انقاذ معبد ابو سمبل بالضبط 
وتمت العملية بجهود وخبرة مصرية وقطع في الحجر يوضح مدى الاهتمام ومدى الخبرة في مثل هذه الامور

مساء الخير

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



ونقول حمد لله على السلامة أختى الطيبة أوشا ومنورة المنتدى وياريت ترجعى بمواضيعك الحلوة المميزة من تانى 

وايه الجمال ده يا ريهام ما شاء الله عليك تصوير أكثر من رائع كنت عايز أعرف نوعها الكاميرا اللى صورتى بها الصور الجميلة دى وكام بكسل 

والله برافو عليكى وخاصة التقرير بتاعك اللى مع الصور استفدت بها اكثر وان شاء الله نحاول زيارتها قريبا 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك ويحقق لك كل ما تتمنيه 

سلامى لك ولأسرتك الطيبة وعقبال الرحلة القادمة فى انتظار صورك وتقريرك عنها ان شاء الله 

بارك الله فيك









دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## boukybouky

> [SIZE="ق"]*
> 
> 
> 
> ونقول حمد لله على السلامة أختى الطيبة أوشا ومنورة المنتدى وياريت ترجعى بمواضيعك الحلوة المميزة من تانى 
> 
> وايه الجمال ده يا ريهام ما شاء الله عليك تصوير أكثر من رائع كنت عايز أعرف نوعها الكاميرا اللى صورتى بها الصور الجميلة دى وكام بكسل 
> 
> والله برافو عليكى وخاصة التقرير بتاعك اللى مع الصور استفدت بها اكثر وان شاء الله نحاول زيارتها قريبا 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك يا أشرف عامل ايه ربنا يبارك لك

الحقيقة يا أشرف ان الكاميرا بتاعتي عادية جداً ديجيبتال كومباكت يعني لا ترقى لأي شئ بس يوضع سره في أضعف خلقه زي ما بيتقال  :: 

انا بالفعل بدأت كورس تصوير علشان أتعلم الصور على أصولها بس لسه مش اشتريت كاميرا متخصصة ...ربنا يفرجها هههههههههههه

أنا سعيدة بجد ان الرحلة عجبتك واستمعت بها وإن شاء الله قريب تعمل رحلة ممتعة كده انت والأسرة

وبإذن الله رحلتنا القادمة هتكون لمدينة سيوة 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

*الله يا رورو علي الصور الجميلة
فكرتيني باحلي ايام في حياتي
وخصوصا في اسوان
لان البلد دي بعشقها عشق رهيب
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي
ومستنية صور الرحلة الاخيرة بسرعة*

----------


## boukybouky

> *الله يا رورو علي الصور الجميلة
> فكرتيني باحلي ايام في حياتي
> وخصوصا في اسوان
> لان البلد دي بعشقها عشق رهيب
> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي
> ومستنية صور الرحلة الاخيرة بسرعة*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سمسمة ازيك يا قمراية وحشاني بجد اوي

تسلمي يا جميلة ربنا يخليكي
فعلاً هي أسوان جميلة أوي والبلد كلها تحسسك براحة غريبة 

ان شاء الله تشوفي الصور الجديدة قريب  :f: 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب


لجنة تحكيم حورس*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

طبعا أسوان رائعة
والأقصر أيضا
بس أسوان أحلى شوية
هههههه
مدينتى بقه ومنحاز ليها
لكن لايكفى أن تكون الأماكن رائعة لكى يتم إلتقاط صور رائعة لها
بل يجب أن يكون الإنسان الذى إلتقط الصور رائع
وأنت كذلك يا ريهام
ألف مبروك
حصولك على الذهبية إنجاز لنا قبل أن يكون إنجاز لك
إن شاء الله دائما أراك فى أحسن حال ومن نجاح إلى نجاح

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مبروك الذهب .ز حورس 2010

----------


## اليمامة

ألف مبروك بوكى
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع ..
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

*الف الف مبروك بوكى

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*الف مبرك ياريهام

على الجايزه إللى من وجهة نظرى

أقل بكثير مما تستحقى

تحياتى وأمنيانتى

بدوام التميز*

----------


## د. أمل

ألف مبروك يا بــوكى يا حبيبتى
موضوع جميل جدًا و يستحق الفوز
ربنا يكرمك يا ريهام و يسعدك
و يوفقك دائمًا

----------


## : Rose :

الصـــــوررائعة.. ودى من أحب الأماكن لقلبى
ذوقك رائع وعدستك راقية
تقبلى تحياتى
 ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب
> 
> لجنة تحكيم حورس*




في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> طبعا أسوان رائعة
> والأقصر أيضا
> بس أسوان أحلى شوية
> هههههه
> مدينتى بقه ومنحاز ليها
> لكن لايكفى أن تكون الأماكن رائعة لكى يتم إلتقاط صور رائعة لها
> بل يجب أن يكون الإنسان الذى إلتقط الصور رائع
> وأنت كذلك يا ريهام
> ألف مبروك
> ...


أحمد باشا منور
إيه بس الكلام الحلو ده يا رب يخليكي تسلم 
ربنا يبارك لك يا أحمد يا رافع من روحي المعنوية  :: 




> مبروك الذهب .ز حورس 2010


الله يبارك في حضرتك يا أ/ سيد
ربنا يخليك




> ألف مبروك بوكى
> تسلم ايدك على الموضوع ..


الله يبارك فيكي يا ندى
تسلمي يا قمر ربنا يخليكي


الف شكر لكم جميعاً
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *الف الف مبروك بوكى
> 
> *


الله يبارك فيك يا ليدر ربنا يخليك




> *الف مبرك ياريهام
> 
> على الجايزه إللى من وجهة نظرى
> 
> أقل بكثير مما تستحقى
> 
> تحياتى وأمنيانتى
> 
> بدوام التميز*


والله يا وجدي انت بتحرجني بكلامك ده  ::$: 
الواحد مش بيكون عارف يرد يقول ايه
ربنا يبارك لك و يفرحك دايماً




> ألف مبروك يا بــوكى يا حبيبتى
> موضوع جميل جدًا و يستحق الفوز
> ربنا يكرمك يا ريهام و يسعدك
> و يوفقك دائمًا


الله يبارك فيك داوداو 
الجميل هو تواجدكم بجد 
سعيدة انه عجبك ..ربنا يخليكي و يبارك لك




> الصـــــوررائعة.. ودى من أحب الأماكن لقلبى
> ذوقك رائع وعدستك راقية
> تقبلى تحياتى


منورة يا روز
ربنا يخليكي الرائع تواجدك
انا سعيدة ان الصور عجبتك وفعلاً الأقصر وأسوان من جمل الأماكن 


الف شكر لكم جميعاً
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



 أختنا الغالية ريهام 

تسلم الأيادى الطيبة هذه

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الف مبـــــروك



اختي العزيزة.. ريهام

استحقاق عن جدارة وفوز مستحق
بوسام حورس 2010
ومن نجاح الى نجاح بمشيئة الله


 :f:  وكل عام وانتِ بخيـــر..و في أحسن حال  :f: 
خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك يا بوكى

*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الموضوع يستحق الفوز والتكريم بلا شك 
يوم ان قرات هذا الموضوع لاول مره 
ولي رغبه شديده في الذهاب الي الاقصر واسوان
الف مبروك اختي الكريمه ريهام ... 

خالص تقديري

----------


## NANANADER707

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ريهام الصور رائعه سلمت يدك واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يمن على بتلك الزيارة

----------


## فراشة

ألف مبروك ريهام

جائزة مستحقه

بالتوفيق والنجاح دائما

أرق تحياتي

----------


## loly_h

*

الف مبروك حبيبتى بوكايـــــــة

مجهود يستحق اكتر من جايز

وكل حورس وإنتى طيبة ...*

----------

